# Suzuki DT 115 Part motor



## jtp401 (7 mo ago)

Suzuki DT 115 motor 99% complete (except for trim and tilt). This is a 1986 or so vintage motor. Took it off a boat about 7 years ago and have stored it since then. It's time for it to go. The 115 and 140 hp motors of that time used many of the same parts, so if you have either of those motors this could be a source of parts. Or you could part it out and sell the parts to make a few $$. Motor located in Port O'Connor. Bring you truck to load it up. Send me a message if interested. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## jtp401 (7 mo ago)

jtp401 said:


> Suzuki DT 115 motor 99% complete (except for trim and tilt). This is a 1986 or so vintage motor. Took it off a boat about 7 years ago and have stored it since then. It's time for it to go. The 115 and 140 hp motors of that time used many of the same parts, so if you have either of those motors this could be a source of parts. Or you could part it out and sell the parts to make a few $$. Motor located in Port O'Connor. Bring you truck to load it up. Send me a message if interested.


----------

